# Fulcrum racing 4 c17 clincher wheelset



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

Does anyone know if it will be okay to run 23mm tires on these wheels? Thanks very much.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

23mm is a pretty common/standard size. So, I don't know why they wouldn't fit. That would be really weird.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

T K said:


> 23mm is a pretty common/standard size. So, I don't know why they wouldn't fit. That would be really weird.


It's not an issue if they'll "fit". It's an issue if it's safe to do so.


The Fulcrum Racing 4 is a wide rim. Per their specs: TYRE WIDTH	From 25 mm to 50 mm
Fulcrum®’s R&D department, following requests from the competition circuit, has worked to create rims that are wider than before, about 4 mm or more than previously. This technical choice provides an ideal basis for 25/28mm tyres, the sizes currently popular.

So using a 23mm tire will produce quite a low profile. You'll need a very high pressure to keep from pinch flatting or denting the rim on holes.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Then maybe the question should be why does the OP want to use 23mm tires anyway?


----------



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

Thank you for your response it was very helpful to me.


----------

